# Tv & Movie Characters A-Z



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Andy Taylor


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

B-Barney Fife


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Cactus Jack Slade (The Villian)


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

D-Diana Prince / Wonder Woman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Ernest T. Bass


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

F-Freddy Krueger


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

G-Griffins, The


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hoppalong Cassidity


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I-Indiana Jones


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

J-Jimmy Neutron


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kelly Bundy


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

L - Lucille Ball


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

M - Monty Burns


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

N - Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

O-Olive Oil-Popeye


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

P-Peter Brady


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quenton McHale


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

R-Rob Petrie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Sam Malone


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

T-Tim Taylor


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Uncle Arthur


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

V-Vinnie Barbarenio


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xena


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Y- Yoda


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Z-Zapp Brannigan (Futerama)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A- Alfie


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

B-Barney


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

C - Conan


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

D-Dog the Bounty Hunter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Eddie Haskell


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

F-Fran Fine


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-George Jefferson


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

H- Herman Munster


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I - Ichabod Crane


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-John Walton Jr. (John Boy)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

K - KITT (of Knight Rider)


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

L -Lori - The Walking Dead


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Martin Brody (Jaws)


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

N Nancy Drew


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

O - Opie (Andy Griffith Show)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peter Brady


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Q - Quincy, M.E.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Rickey Ricardo


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

S- SpongeBob SquarePants


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Tim Taylor


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

u-union (union is the character in the wackness)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

V - Vera (Alice)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wally Cleaver


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: X-Seriously guys?! Why do I keep getting X and U in these stupid alphabet games....Xena, warrior princess....


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

y-yoda


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Z - Zefram Cochrane (Star Trek, inventor of warp drive)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: A-Atticus Finch (perhaps one of the greatest characters in _To Kill A Mockingbird_, hey lets carve a soap doll!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Bert (a close friend of Ernie)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

C - Captain Crunch


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

D - Dutch Dooley (movie: Dutch)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - Eddie Munster


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fred Sanford


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: G-Gil Buckman, Steve Martin's character in the movie Parenthood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Harold Heckuba


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I - Indiana Jones


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

J - Jethro Gibbs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

K-Kelly Bundy


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

L - Luke Duke


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: M-May Dove Canady--the movie _May_ and if you haven't seen this movie..you definitely should, it is a mix of sadness...torture...and eeeekkkkkk...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Newly O'Brien (Gunsmoke)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: O-Ollie Willams...Family Guy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

P - Peter Griffin (also Family Guy)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Q-Quenten McHale


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

R - Rambo


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Sonny Drysdale


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

T - Ted Baxter (Mary Tyler Moore Show)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

U - Ursula


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: V-For Vendetta


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Xena


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yancy Derringer


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Z - Zorg


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Alison parks - CHOPPING MALL!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Barney Miller


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

C - Cooter Davenport (dukes of hazzard)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

D - Dean Winchester (Supernatural)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Enos Strait


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

F - Fez (That 70's Show)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Gilligan


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

H- Howard Wolowitz


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I - Isles (Rizzoli & Isles)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Joker, The


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: K-Kurt Hummel ~~ Glee


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

L - Lenny - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Goblin said:


> E-Enos Strait


(Nice one!)

M - Mr. Rogers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Newly O'Brian


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

O - Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peter Parker


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

q-quincy


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

R - River Tam (Firefly)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

S - Samantha Jones (Sex and the City)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

T - Trigger (Roy Rogers horse)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

U - Uncle Remus - Disney's "Song of the South"

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah, zip-a-dee-ay...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: V-Vendetta...great movie....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

W - Will Robinson (Lost in Space)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xander (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Y - Yule Brenner


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Z - Zoltar-----Fortune teller machine in Big


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

A - Agent 99


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

B - Det. Bill Brennan (My Favorite Martian)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: C-Charlotte York...the good girl in Sex in the City (Samantha was more my speed.....)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Fanny Williams (Make room for Daddy)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

E - Elrond (The Hobbit)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

F - Fred Weasley (Harry Potter movies)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-George Jefferson


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

H - Harvey Dent


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I - Inspector Lestrade (Sherlock Holmes)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-John Boy Walton


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

K - Katherine Mayfair (Desperate Housewives)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

L - Logan (Logan's Run, and let's go with the movie and not the TV series!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

M-Martin Brody


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

n-noah calhoun-the notebook


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

O-Opie Taylor


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Peter Parker


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Q-Qunicy


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

r-riley richmond


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Sonny Drysdale


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

T - Tom Tucker


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Uncle Fester


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

V - Veronica Lake


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

W - Winchester Brothers (Supernatural)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-Xander (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Y - Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zebulon Walton


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A - Andy Griffith


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Barney Fife


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

C - Captain Kirk


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Ed Wood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fred Sanford


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

G - Gilligan


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

H - Hogan's Heros


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I - Ichabod Crane


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Jim Bowie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

K -Kirk, Captain


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

L-Louise Jefferson-----The Jefferson


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

M-Max Headroom


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nancy Drew


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

O - Oscar The Grouch


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - Professor - Gilligan's Island


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Q - Q*bert, I think his appearance in Wreck-It Ralph needs to count for something.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Ralph Kramden


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

S - Samantha Stephens


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

T - Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

U-Unus Higgins


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

V - Victor Curiacas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

W-Wally Cleaver


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

X - Xena, warrior princess


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Y-Yancy Derringer


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Z - Zoro


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A-Andrew Jackson------The Buccaneer


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

B- Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Carl Kolchak


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

D - Doris Day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

E - Eddie Munster


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

F - Fred Flintstone


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

G-Gilligan


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

H - Harry Potter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Indiana Jones


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

J - Jack Frost


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

K - King Arthur


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Leonard McCoy


----------

